# Ideal Punchdown Tool Question



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Sounds broken to me, try switching back and forth from the high to low settings, maybe the spring is hung up


----------



## badreligion9265 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea your right, I was kinda hoping it wasn't but oh well. Thanks for the response.


----------

